# Sad Little Dude



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

I discovered today that I am not to ever go into a petstore alone, or I will bring home little guys whom look like this: 







I'm not sure he'll make it through the night, let alone to whether or not I have to decide on dividing a ten gallon, but I'm crossing my fingers I can bring the little dude around. I may be hoping enough to have named him Fawkes after Dumbledore's Phoenix.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

That's a candidate for rescue if I ever saw one! Poor thing, he's happy to have found you ;-)


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

So, did he pulled through the night? I hope he did. Lets hope you can bring him up to speed. My best wishes. He will be beautiful if healed thats for sure.

P.S/Rant: When people bring in their homes animals just for the shake of healing them, it restores a tiny portion of my faith to mankind. 
You have my thanks for that.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Pilot00 said:


> So, did he pulled through the night?


She just posted 10 minutes ago so we will find out tomorrow. ;-)
He looks OK, just bedraggled :-D


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

registereduser said:


> She just posted 10 minutes ago so we will find out tomorrow. ;-)
> He looks OK, just bedraggled :-D


Sorry i have local settings and it reads yesterday at the time ;-).
Forgot to check the time :-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Pilot00 said:


> Sorry i have local settings and it reads yesterday at the time ;-).
> Forgot to check the time :-D


omg I just realized you live in Athens Greece! What a beautiful place!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

registereduser said:


> omg I just realized you live in Athens Greece! What a beautiful place!


Yeah it is beautiful, but circumstances force me to migrate to Sweden Stockholm next Monday.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Pilot00 said:


> Yeah it is beautiful, but circumstances force me to migrate to Sweden Stockholm next Monday.


I've been to Athens but not Sweden, I hope you will like it.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Sorry to hijack your thread Katy! Let us know about Fawkes in the morning!


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

registereduser said:


> Sorry to hijack your thread Katy! Let us know about Fawkes in the morning!


Yeah sorry me 2.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

It's okay! 

I'm getting him into his QT tank tonight, but he ate! Ignored the bloodworms, but took 3 NLS pellets.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Aww... that's why I am not allowed into pet stores by myself. I always want to save something lol. He looks so sad, but with some tlc he should be just fine. I am sending good vibes your way.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

I sure hope this little guy pulls through!!! Good luck!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

:lol: I bought my current rescue last Friday because he was so pathetic looking


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> Yeah it is beautiful, but circumstances force me to migrate to Sweden Stockholm next Monday.



Well the nordic countries have the highest "overall life happiness" ratings in the world, so I hope it brings you happiness! -from someone who keeps having to move herself .. trying to "figure it out". 

I am thinking abut moving AGAIN soon so until I do it or decide not to. . I can't really get more bettas. Makes me sad.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

If he ate, that's a good sign. I'm sure clean, warm water will do wonders for him :-D


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, he made it through the night, but he's still hanging out at the top of the tank and he's not interested in food this morning. I'm hoping the lack of interest in a meal is more related to the big changes from yesterday than anything else.


----------



## Breshiki (Jan 5, 2012)

I hate going into pet stores and seeing all the abuse they put Betta through. So far where I live PetLand is looked like the most caring place (which is where I got mine at), but they were still small containers and dirty water.

I love to see people give these little guys a fighting chance, but I caution not everyone to do it. Some of the stores find that people will buy the abused ones feeling sorry for them, which means they don't have to take care of them. Too much saving can cause more neglect. This is just my two cents.

I hope your little ones does get much better! And if he doesn't then at least you gave him a fighting chance! Keep us posted!!!


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

He ate!  Got him to chomp down on NLS pellets again; I offered him a thawed bloodworm and had no interest, nor the shrimp, but he ate so I'm feeling hopeful.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Have you tried any stress reducing methods like indian almond leaves and such? I know there are other products that help.


----------



## tsukiowns (Sep 22, 2011)

I comment just to follow hope he does well under such good a caretaker


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeyyyyyy!!!!!!!! Little fishy is doing good!!!! SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLL!!!!!

Ahem... The fact that he eats his pellets is sign of overall health. He probably ignores the worms because he doesnt know what they are yet. Keep us posted on his progress please!




mursey said:


> Well the nordic countries have the highest "overall life happiness" ratings in the world, so I hope it brings you happiness! -from someone who keeps having to move herself .. trying to "figure it out".
> 
> I am thinking abut moving AGAIN soon so until I do it or decide not to. . I can't really get more bettas. Makes me sad.


Honestly i wanted to live a life of wandering the world but we all are slaves to our family up to a degree no? You are so lucky to be able to do it often.

One of the bad things is that i will leave my betta and canaries back but my dad cares them as i do so it will be ok. I will miss them though.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone. 

I have IAL on it's way to me--ordered them a while back and should be here any day now--but I'm using stress coat and stress zyme.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Well, he made it through another night but he looks pretty rough this morning, very weak. And he doesn't want to eat again. Hopefully he'll perk up before I have to leave for work.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Have you tried feeding him any frozen brine shrimp? When I first got Boomerang she was barely eating. By day 5 of her rescue she was not eating at all. I got some frozen shrimp out but they were too big so I had to cut them up with a toothpick and I fed her very small pieces with a toothpick. Now, she is eating a lot and doing much better.


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

I m glad your little guy has lasted. I hope the best for you, I am a sucker for rescues. Also, try maybe flakes? I know its not the best but it may get him eating.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

..


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

Clearly, it's the NLS pellets that he loves!  I tried the brine shrimp and no interest, no interest in bloodworms, nor mysis, etc. He ate a few pellets when I got home from work, and swam around while I changed a little of the water.

Also, my IALs came in and I immediately put some into the tank. 

A photo from today--and please excuse the random cat hair. I try and try, but they get EVERYWHERE.


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol i get cat hair in my tanks too. he already looks a little better. im sure all he needs is time and clean water. at least he will eat the NLS nothing wrong with just eating those.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

So once again, he won't eat but today, he seems very weak--he floats on the water and any filter action pushes him around. He doesn't want to carry his tail. Right now he's resting on the leaves of one of his silk plants.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

Aww... poor little guy. I am sending lots of happy thoughts and healing vibes to both of you.


----------



## katydidmischief (Aug 19, 2012)

He passed away today. :-( Swim well and long under the bridge, Fawkes.


----------



## Kittykat7 (Jul 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------

